# Positivity



## knyfeknerd (May 21, 2013)

I know a lot of us got disgruntled lately by some threads/posts. I think these kind of things suck, but are ultimately for the good of the forum. You've gotta have the yin to the yang to balance everything out. We can't always be shiny and happy, that's just not us, especially given a lot of our kitchen jobs. If we can't be ourselves here, where can we be?
*Chef Niloc* man, I love this guy. He's one of the first people that reached out to me when I first joined the forum and posted. He's got so many awesome stories and advice. He's one of the guys that originally made this place what it is. I'm happy that he's back and am sorry if some people may be turned off right now, but that's Colin!
He's had an unbelievably rough go for the past year, so just always remember that there's more than one side to each and every story. I, for one and proud to call him my friend.
Cut a brother some slack. You never know, you very well could wind up in a worse situation.

I want to remind everyone of the good that KKF does.
Whether it be knife knowledge(making, modding, sharpening, resto's, definitions), communing with THE best makers and vendors(and hobbyist/craftsmen) in the world, talking with other pro chefs or even Foodie MCHomeCook............
.......I could go on and on and on and on.......
...Oh wait, giveaways!
And donations.
And Passarounds!

I am proud to call most of you my friends. Some of you I've never met in person, or PM'ed or talked to on the phone. But if you're here, and you're not a complete ass, I would tell people that you are "a friend of mine", not "this guy that's on the knife forum on the internet". 
This forum has been such a positive force in my life. It's made me better at my job.
I've made online friends that have been better friends to me than the ones I've known since grade school.
The wealth of information, generosity and support I've received cannot be cataloged or truly put onto words.
So, thanks KKF.
I'm not trying to start a big Love-fest where we all start making out with each other, I just wanted to tell those that think KKF is turning to ****, that' just not the case!

peace, chris


----------



## wsfarrell (May 21, 2013)

Well said.


----------



## Jmadams13 (May 21, 2013)

Well said Chris! I've been trying to stay out I those "threads" but have been thinking the same thing as you. This place I amazing, but everywhere has its fights and arguments. It not about how we hold grudges, but how we move on. 

If I argue with family and freinds, and we all do, it's about how we grow from every situation.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 21, 2013)

Chris, Well said. I've been along time member too and also feel grateful to others that have given me advise over the years about knives and sharpening. Unfortunately posted electronc txt's can come across with unintended intentions. most of the time its all in good fun: like when i talk about Sous Vide BBQ. or when someone bring up a name that starts with Mark. LOL Makes me laugh. Especially when Dave M. get going. so funny.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (May 21, 2013)

Here here, good on ya bud, I agree. This is a community and with any kind if family, people will bicker but at the end of the day we can still get along. I like this place and I'm not going anywhere, unless everyone stops talking to me or our new baby (maybe be here tomorrow) makes me too broke to have sharp things


----------



## Lefty (May 21, 2013)

Chris, I agree. It's not perfect, but it is what it is, and that's still the best hangout on the net. 

Now, quit sending me photos of yourself in your unitard. Geez, you tell a guy that you really liked Pamela Anderson's bathing suit, back when she was on Baywatch, and suddenly your inbox is inundated with "knife questions", that are actually pictures of a dude in women's swimwear....


----------



## Don Nguyen (May 21, 2013)

There have been a couple things that bugged me here and there on this forum, but it's been more than I could ever ask for. All of your expertise and advice is well appreciated, guys. I thank all of you.


----------



## maxim (May 21, 2013)

:doublethumbsup:
Nice Post Chris Thanks ! 



knyfeknerd said:


> I know a lot of us got disgruntled lately by some threads/posts. I think these kind of things suck, but are ultimately for the good of the forum. You've gotta have the yin to the yang to balance everything out. We can't always be shiny and happy, that's just not us, especially given a lot of our kitchen jobs. If we can't be ourselves here, where can we be?
> *Chef Niloc* man, I love this guy. He's one of the first people that reached out to me when I first joined the forum and posted. He's got so many awesome stories and advice. He's one of the guys that originally made this place what it is. I'm happy that he's back and am sorry if some people may be turned off right now, but that's Colin!
> He's had an unbelievably rough go for the past year, so just always remember that there's more than one side to each and every story. I, for one and proud to call him my friend.
> Cut a brother some slack. You never know, you very well could wind up in a worse situation.
> ...


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 21, 2013)

Lefty said:


> Chris, I agree. It's not perfect, but it is what it is, and that's still the best hangout on the net.
> 
> Now, quit sending me photos of yourself in your unitard. Geez, you tell a guy that you really liked Pamela Anderson's bathing suit, back when she was on Baywatch, and suddenly your inbox is inundated with "knife questions", that are actually pictures of a dude in women's swimwear....


All right Tim, I mean Tom..............
......I guess you've got enough saved up for the "spank bank".
I'll send you some of my new Desperate Knifewives collection when it's complete. You're gonna love it!


----------



## DevinT (May 21, 2013)

Thanks Chris,

I'm from a very large family, my parents have 11 sons and 1 daughter. I was one of the oldest and am the biggest of the 11 boys. It never took long for words to turn into a knock down drag out. I did my share of pummeling, dang I miss those days. Growing up in a large family you learn to get mad and then get over it. I hope that this is the case here. 

Love and respect

Hoss


----------



## Zwiefel (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for this Chris! Was getting a little bummed at the acrimony lately...this is a nice reminder of what's excellent about KKF though. Thank you all for that.


----------



## markenki (May 21, 2013)

Thanks, Chris. Indeed there is so much that's good on KKF.



knyfeknerd said:


> I'm not trying to start a big Love-fest where we all start making out with each other...


Aw, and I was so looking forward to it.

Best regards to everyone,

Mark


----------



## mano (May 21, 2013)

DevinT said:


> I'm from a very large family, my parents have 11 sons and 1 daughter. I was one of the oldest and am the biggest of the 11 boys. It never took long for words to turn into a knock down drag out. I did my share of pummeling, dang I miss those days.



Nowadays kids just unfriend each other on facebook. Buncha namby pambies.

Oh, and Chris, +1


----------



## DevinT (May 21, 2013)

LOL

Hoss


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 21, 2013)

If you let disagreements on the internet determine your happiness, you need to get out more. As long as no personal attacks are laid out, we are good.


----------



## apicius9 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for putting this into perspective again, Chris. There may be some quibbles going on here and there, but overall this is a great and welcoming place, an internet community in the most positive sense I can think of. From my personal experience, there were times when the interactions here helped me feel better and made it easier to deal with the #}% that was going on in other areas of my life. So, this sometimes goes way beyond just 'nerds talking about kitchen knives'. And after I had mentioned that I am going through a bit of a rough phase these days, I received supportive PMs, phone calls, and even financial support totally out of the blue, from people I never met in person. There also have been plenty of other examples of support that this group provided to others, members or not. For me it has become a part of my daily routine to check in here, and while I am still interested in knives, it often is more to see what my friends are up to. Let's hope that this sense of community continues through all the changes that naturally happen with such a place.

Stefan


----------



## Duckfat (May 21, 2013)

I don't think any of that BS that we've been seeing lately does any good for any one. If it does it might be time to get the meds updated. Having said that there are a LOT of good people here. There comes a time when every one just needs to accept every one else for who they are, forget the past and move on. Even brothers need to beat the shite out of each other once in a while. 
Either way there's no one here I can think of that I wouldn't but a beer for and many I'm glad to call friends.


----------



## daveb (May 21, 2013)

Foodie MCHomeCook. Can I get that put on my W&S apron?


----------



## Mrmnms (May 21, 2013)

A voice of reason. Excellent!


----------



## sachem allison (May 21, 2013)

personally, I really can't stand you guys. You all disgust must me especially, when Lefty sends me those picks of Chris in the Pam Anderson suit. I think I just vomited in my mouth.:eeew:uke:


----------



## WildBoar (May 21, 2013)

Bah, that was just from the moonshine you made in your bathtub. If the pics bothered you that much you would not have printed them out and taped them to your wall. But yeah, I agree with Knyfe and everyone else who posted in this thread. I've met a lot of nice people on this forum, and have enjoyed meeting a couple dozen in person at the ECGs and during 'knife swaps'. Even enjoyed dinner with another forum member last night! (yes, of course we briefly discuss the current state of KKF affairs)


----------



## Miles (May 21, 2013)

Couldn't have put it better, Chris. I definitely consider most of the folks here friends as well, regardless of whether we've met in real life, PM'd or whatever else. KKF is a very cool place and I'm glad to be a part of it. I kind of think of it as a strange bar, albeit one where everyone is heavily armed with serious steel. I might not know everyone really well, but I know just about everyone. I enjoy my time here and enjoy hearing what everyone else has to say, show, and share. It shoehorns very nicely into my work and I too think it helps me be a better instructor and teacher to both my students and my crew. Plus, let's be honest, outside of a kitchen where else can you really geek out on kitchen knives without folks looking at you funny and subtly putting some space between you and them?


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 21, 2013)

If it weren't for Hoss PMing me mentioning that I'm coming up on 444 posts I probably would have missed it, then realize it too late, then cry like a 2 week old baby girl. He also added some humor telling me that my next post better be used wisely. Naturally I agree. Just coming home from work and tuning into KKF, this is the first thread I came across. And I think it's more than worth my number 444!
Chris, I'm glad you started this feel good thread. Digging the vibe here right now, and really appreciate the reminder that this forum rocks. Personally, I never forgot how groovy this place is, but love reminders all the same. Cheers to you, and to everybody else that helps this place be exactly what it is- cool as ****, baby.
Cheers, and peace!
#444 out


----------



## DevinT (May 21, 2013)

worthy bro

Hoss


----------



## Miles (May 21, 2013)

Definitely worthy :doublethumbsup:


----------



## mr drinky (May 21, 2013)

Good points, good people, good forum -- with the occasional emotional distraction. I'm fine with that combo. 

And let's put it in perspective in a different knifey way. I am more pissed I didn't pick up that DT spicy white gyuto that was up for sale than anything that was said in any post in the last year.

k.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 22, 2013)

Congrats on #444!
Here's to #4444!


----------



## Chuckles (May 22, 2013)

I'm a little weirded out by marc4pt0 and his 4 thing. And glad to find a thread I want to post in. But mostly weirded out. And not over the tuxedo knife yet.


----------



## Miles (May 22, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> And let's put it in perspective in a different knifey way. I am more pissed I didn't pick up that DT spicy white gyuto that was up for sale than anything that was said in any post in the last year.
> 
> k.



LOL!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 22, 2013)

Nice post, Chris.

KKF is a special place.


----------



## DevinT (May 22, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> I'm a little weirded out by marc4pt0 and his 4 thing. And glad to find a thread I want to post in. But mostly weirded out. And not over the tuxedo knife yet.



It's good luck, kinda like a four leaf clover.

Hoss


----------



## Crothcipt (May 23, 2013)

I have missed this place a lot. I have so many things I want to show that I have been doing, but still not enough time. 

Gratz on the four hundredth, forty fourth post. Def worthey of the thread.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2013)

first thing i do when i wake up is browse for new posts/threads on here. and even check from my phone during my smoke breaks at work, lol.


----------

